# Some feedback on a painting would be sweet.



## catalan (Jan 11, 2013)

Did this in photoshop cs5. I used a reference so i didn't draw it out of imagination. Any feedback would be highly appreciated!


----------



## Aghasura (Feb 28, 2013)

It's absolutely excellent, man. Let me know if you might be interested in doing some cover work for an upcoming album.


----------



## flo (Feb 28, 2013)

looks like an antique Greek statue, the first second I thought you posted your reference  Stunning work!

If I have one criticism, it is that the line between the nose and the background is very sharp, it sort of jumps into your eye. Maybe soften that a little? Again, it's a very cool picture!


----------



## Tyler (Feb 28, 2013)

Thats some great work!


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Mar 6, 2013)

Looks fantastic! but I do have to agree with flo...
Other than that... flawless man


----------



## flypap3r (Mar 6, 2013)

Nice job bro!


----------



## rahul_mukerji (Mar 20, 2013)

Wow .... seriously stunning !!


----------



## MFB (Mar 20, 2013)

The one thing I'd say about this is that hard outline on the edge of his face, it's a bit jarring whereas if it's more of the middle-to-slightly-darker but not the absolute darkest gray then it'll appear more natural to the eye

Aside from that it's fantastic


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Mar 20, 2013)

neato!


----------



## Xiphos68 (Mar 20, 2013)

Right on man!


----------



## ilyti (Mar 21, 2013)

When you wrote "painting" in the thread title, I thought this would be a painting made with paint, like in real life, and you took a photograph. I can't really have an opinion on digital painting because of the fact that you can undo any little mistake with relative ease. This is coming from an art fan/artist whose main medium is acrylic on canvas. And when I make mistakes, it's awful. Maybe I should take up photoshop art..


----------



## GizmoJunior (Mar 21, 2013)

Nice job man, reminds me of something my dad would do. He's always making digital art with photoshop or Maya.


----------



## Michael T (Mar 21, 2013)

Badass


----------



## skeels (Mar 21, 2013)

I like it.

It reminds me of an old song lyric:
"Golden hair of macrame
Against the face that's cut from stone...."

Double plus good!


----------



## Fiction (Mar 22, 2013)

^ Primus! 

Looks pretty damn good guy!


----------



## MFB (Mar 25, 2013)

ilyti said:


> When you wrote "painting" in the thread title, I thought this would be a painting made with paint, like in real life, and you took a photograph. I can't really have an opinion on digital painting because of the fact that you can undo any little mistake with relative ease. This is coming from an art fan/artist whose main medium is acrylic on canvas. And when I make mistakes, it's awful. Maybe I should take up photoshop art..



If you already use a physical medium and understand color and working from light to dark or vice versa, then your biggest challenge is just getting used to drawing on some sort of tablet/Photoshop in general but after that most Ive seen who can paint with real materials quickly catch up to pros


----------



## catalan (Apr 13, 2013)

Wow, thanks for the amazing feedback and critique! The hard outline around the face is just something I look to do on some of my pieces. I admit it didn't have the desired effect on this particular piece.


----------

